# Permatex High-Temp Red RTV Silicone NSF/ANSI 51



## djsquizzy (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm working on sealing up my concrete block smoker and I was doing some research into the types of food-grade sealants/silicone products that were available. After looking at various forums, I found that people like to use the Permatex Red RTV silicone for sealing around doors, etc., but no one seemed to know if it was food-safe or not. So, after some research, I was able to find this PDF from Permatex stating that their High-Temp Red (safe to 600° intermittently 650°) is, in fact, NSF certified for use around food.

Just wanted to let everyone know, and maybe save someone Googling/searching for this in the future a little bit of time.

http://www.devcon.com/userfiles/file/mb-06_nsf_2011_high_rez.pdf


----------

